# Kavas ltd Yacht charter in Greece



## Kavascharter (Oct 26, 2012)

Kavas Yachting ltd is the leading yacht charter company in Greece. We own 49 monohulls and catamarans and we operate from bases in Alimos (Athens), Kos island ans Lefkas island.

You can visit our website kavas(dot)com for more information about chartering a yacht in Greece!


----------

